# Externe Seite in <div> öffnen



## Albspaetzle (25. August 2006)

HI, ich möchte z.B. ein externes Gästebuch in meinem CSS-Layout öffnen. In dem Fall im <div id="content">. Wie kann man das bewerkstelligen? Ich habe es schon mit *src="..."*  probiert, aber konnte leider nichts damit erreichen. Kann mir leider momentan nicht vorstellen, was ich noch ausprobieren könnte. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen?

Gruß Albspaetzle


----------



## Maik (25. August 2006)

Hierfür benötigst du eine serverseitige Scriptsprache, wie z.B. PHP und die include()-Methode, denn CSS ist für die Formatierung eines Dokuments zuständig und kann keine externe Seiten in ein DIV-Element laden.

Von daher schiebe ich den Thread mal ins PHP-Board.

In den PHP-Tutorials findest du auch zwei Beispiele:


Einfache Art für z.B. index.php?section=links

Navigation über die URL "index.php?section=index"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. August 2006)

Also wenn Du was externes einbinden willst dann wuerde ich Dir zu einem iFrame raten.
Mit include() ist es unter Umstaenden zwar auch moeglich (dazu muss aber allow_url_fopen=on sein) aber davon sollte man absehen. Die Seite mittels PHP per HTTP auszulesen und dann darzustellen ist meiner Meinung nach zu aufwaendig, da dabei auch Links, Formular-Ziele und aehnliches umgeschrieben werden muessen damit das ganze auch weiterhin funktioniert.


----------



## Albspaetzle (26. August 2006)

Das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, muss ich dann aber nicht das DOCTYPE ändern. Ich habs bisher auf "transitional". Muss ich es dann auf "frameset" oder "strict" umändern? Hab da glaub mal etwas darüber gelesen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. August 2006)

Den DocType Frameset musst Du meines Wissens nach nur nutzen wenn Du mit richtigen Frames arbeitest, aber nicht bei einem iFrame. Strict ist im Umfang beschraenkter als Transitional, Du koenntest dort also durchaus Validierungsprobleme bekommen wenn Du Tags nutzt die zwar im Transitional-Doctype erlaubt sind, aber bei Strict nicht.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Transitional duerfte schon der richtige Doctype sein.


----------



## Albspaetzle (26. August 2006)

Danke, dann werd ich es wahrscheinlich mit iframe machen. Einstellungen wie Border usw. kann man da ja auch verstellen, dann kann ich es an mein Layout anpassen. Man wirds ja so programmieren können, dass man es gar nicht sieht, dass es ein iframe ist.
Oder noch ne Frage, geht´s vielleicht auch mit "object"? Oder kann man da nur Multimedia Elemente einfügen?


----------



## Maik (26. August 2006)

Grundsätzlich könntest du auch das object-Element verwenden, um darin die Seiten zu laden, nur unterstützt der IE scheinbar die Navigation über das target-Attribut nicht, um weitere Seiten nachträglich in das Element zu laden. Von daher würde ich das iframe-Element vorziehen.

Da hier nun HTML-Fagen erörtert werden, packe ich das Thema mal ins entsprechende Board


----------

